# Ibis MOJO HD neue Bilder!



## Stefan H (7. Januar 2010)

...


----------



## Stefan H (7. Januar 2010)

Nicht zu vergessen, die wunderschöne Kettenführung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stylo77 (8. Januar 2010)

wann bekommt ihr denn welche ???


----------



## Härtner (9. Januar 2010)

Ibis wollte mir doch eins schenken kauf zwei + 1 gratis


----------



## mother lode (11. Januar 2010)

Lechz! 

Einzig Inkompatibilität zu Hammerschmidt ist schade, aber das wird ja erläutert.


----------



## Helium (20. April 2010)

Bräuchte von den Ibis Fahrern bitte eine kleine Info:
Kann man bei den Mojo`s die Sattelstütze komplett versenken oder nicht?


----------



## stgr (20. April 2010)

Helium schrieb:


> Bräuchte von den Ibis Fahrern bitte eine kleine Info:
> Kann man bei den Mojo`s die Sattelstütze komplett versenken oder nicht?



ja geht ohne probleme

gruss


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (16. Oktober 2010)

Endlich ist der Vogel gelandet!  





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## xenongolf (17. Oktober 2010)

Hey, herzlichen Glückwunsch zu Deinem neuen Vogel. 
Dann lass ihn bald mal fliegen.


----------



## wildermarkus (17. Oktober 2010)

Wunderschööööööön!!!!


----------



## FRITZZ_RIDER (18. Oktober 2010)

Wow wunderschön =) 
ich muss mich noch bis Mitte Dezember gedulden -.- naja hab ich wenigstens schonmal ein Weinachtsgeschenk an mich selbst^^
Wann wird den dein Vogel fliegen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr. Hannibal (18. Oktober 2010)

Ufff...hab keinen Stress. Aber wenn es heuer noch wäre würde ich mich freuen.


----------



## FRITZZ_RIDER (9. Dezember 2010)

Heute hab ich eeendlich nach 4 Monaten des wartens meinen Rahmen abgeholt 
















nun fehlt nur noch ein klein bischen was


----------



## Stefan H (15. Dezember 2010)

..das letzte Bild hat was Laserschwertmäßiges ;-)


----------



## bachmayeah (17. Dezember 2010)

mich erinnerts an al bundy:




aber: schönes teil!


----------



## ShogunZ (23. Dezember 2010)

Hey Jungs,

das HD ist ja sowas von bildhübsch, hat aber "leider" nur 160mm, oder?


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (24. Dezember 2010)

jo hat 160mm!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sushi1976 (27. Dezember 2010)

FRITZZ_RIDER schrieb:


> Heute hab ich eeendlich nach 4 Monaten des wartens meinen Rahmen abgeholt
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sieht geil aus  was für Teile verbaust Du?
Natürlich wollen wir Bilder sehen, wenn es fertig ist!


----------



## Scheibenbremse (28. Januar 2011)

so.. heute kam die gabel.. float 36 160 tapered.. 

und in den nächsten wochen kommen hoffentlich alle anderen teile. und etwas mehr farbe ins spiel  nicht rot, nicht blau..

der steuersatz lässt schon ewig auf sich warten


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (28. Januar 2011)

Etwa Gold wenn man das Tretlager sieht?   Egal, da bin ich mal gespannt wie es aussieht wenn es fertig ist.


----------



## Scheibenbremse (29. Januar 2011)

sehr aufmerksam


----------



## FRITZZ_RIDER (29. Januar 2011)

Es ist fast vollbracht =)  

Gewicht: ca. 14,5 wegen der Marzocchi 66 ATA

Erstes Fahrgefühl: *_____* deeeeer hammer ich bin sooo glücklich

nun fehlen nur noch:

- rote Stahlflexleitungen
- Rock Shox Reverbe Sattelstütze
- Downtube Cable Guard...war nicht dabei =(
- und es kommt noch ein anderer Steuersatz, im Sommer dann 

ich bin so HAPPY =)

Gruß Falko


----------



## paradox (29. Januar 2011)

geil, geil geil! viel spass damit!


----------



## Stefan H (29. Januar 2011)

Gewagter Aufbau!
Das macht das Ding zum Einzelstück, Cool!
Tolle Parts. Ich Liebe diese Kurbel 
Auf Fotos immer schwer zu erkennen, wie passen denn die Griffe farblich so zum Vitamin P?

Tip:
Bremszug hinten auf der Innenseite des Hinterbau´s verlegen.
Evntl. Unterrohrschutz nachrüsten, ist auch gut für die Zugverlegung.


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (30. Januar 2011)

Mein Geschmack ist es leider nicht. Viel zu Bunt, einige Farben passen nicht zueinander. Total unharmonisch! Sorry!


----------



## FRITZZ_RIDER (30. Januar 2011)

Morgen mit der Cam mal bischen im Schnee spielen 
@Steffan den Unterrohrschutz hast du vergessen einzupacken 
und ja der Bremszug ist ja nur vorläufig weil ja noch die Stahlflex kommt 
die Griffe passen nicht so ganz aber wenn sie bischen dreckig sind passt des schon  ist halt n Spaßaufbau =)


----------



## paradox (30. Januar 2011)

schick die hd!

wie lange ist eigentlich garantie auf die rahmen? crash replacement?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scheibenbremse (31. Januar 2011)

FRITZZ_RIDER schrieb:


> Es ist fast vollbracht =)
> 
> Gewicht: ca. 14,5 wegen der Marzocchi 66 ATA
> 
> ...



*gut find' ich:*

die fotos an sich sind gut gemacht. man erkennt sofort dass mit einer zweiten lichtquelle gearbeitet wurde. der hintergrund passt gut und lenkt nicht ab. so eine location hätte ich auch gern in der nähe 

allein die tatsache dass du dir die mühe gemacht hast verdient ein 

*nicht ganz so:*

es wirkt alles sehr grell oder überbelichtet. ob die lichtquelle zu intensiv ist oder kamera im falschen 'modus'  bin kein spezi 

mir persönlich etwas zu knallbonbon - aber trotzdem schick!

rote goodridge leitungen o.ä. sind aber sicher zu viel. zumal 2 von 4 leitungen rot sind.. aber dir muss es gefallen.

und: für mich ist leider kein konzept erkennbar. was willst du damit machen?

dicke federelemente und reifen, saint schaltwerk & co... und mit reverb dann fast 14,8 kilo. dann aber eine 3-fach garnitur und keine führung  für ein touren fully zu 'fett' und für ein spassbike die falsche kettenblattbestückung..

tipp: ich nehme da eine kurbel 24/36 + bash; wenn nötig hab ich schon den plan für eine eigene carbon 2-fach führung in der tasche die sich so wie die mrp führung am link abstützt..

ps: das bild hier oben (so von schräg vorn) find von ich von allen gemachten am schicksten


----------



## FRITZZ_RIDER (31. Januar 2011)

Danke für die Blumen 
Zur Info, die Bilder wurden nur mit dem Handy und einer zweiten Lichtquelle gemacht 

Das mitt der Kurbel ist leider so eine Sache, ich wollte eigentlich ein Rentahlkettenblatt mit 28T hinmachen und zomit 2-Fach aber das hat keine Steighilfen und auf Grund desen hat es dann nicht hochgeschalten aber hier ein bild damit:  




​

da muss ich noch schauen wie ich das mach. Wahrscheinlich ist das dann nur für den Umbau wenn ich mit dem Rad mal in den Park geh, denn die MRP Kettenführung habe ich auch.
Die Sache mit der Stahlflexleitung muss ich auch nochmal überdenken, wie das dann mit den weisen Schaltzügen kommt.

Konzept sollte werden, tourentauglicher Freerider aber wie gesagt, bis dahin fehlen noch einige Modifikationen aber im moment ist es einfach nur fahrbereit 

Gruß Falko



​


----------



## Scheibenbremse (31. Januar 2011)

also:

die fotos bitte nochmal machen wenn das bike endgültig ferig ist.
dann aber gefälligst mit einer richtigen kamera 

zweiter tipp:

wenn du stahlflexleitungen möchtest lass' die schwarzen schaltzüge und nimm schwarze stahlflexleitungen.. züge sind nicht sooo schön als dass man diese in weiß und rot hervorheben muss  
bei der cleg hab ich auch die schwarzen leitungen von trickstuff. sind lecker weil sie nicht ganz schwarz sind.

was spricht gegen die angesprochene 2-fach variante? trittst du 42 oder 44 zu 11 bei touren mit dem bike?
und mit einer führung für 2fach kannst du dann auch ohne umbau in den park


----------



## FRITZZ_RIDER (31. Januar 2011)

Okay wird gemacht 
ich sagte doch ich will 2-Fach  aber es hat mit dem Renthalkettenblatt nicht funktioniert nun muss ich mal Schauen wie ich das mach =)  und ich schau ja grad schon nach ner schönen 2-Fach Führung (E13) aber ist auch ne finanizelle Sache ...als 18 Jähriger Azubi hat man nicht sooo viel Geld und schon garnicht nach einer solchen Anschaffung


----------

